# Redmax EBZ7001 Blower



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Originally this unit was running eratic. Found air leaks around insulator block and Carb. ireplace the gasket and made sure everythingwas tight. Ran great. Customer brought it back and said it ran fine for about two or more hours. Then th RPMs dropped. If he put it at idle it would die and was hard to get started again.

Any ideas what to check? Coil? 

Thank You:drunk:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Fuel lines, carburetor, and or possible another air leak.


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

*Thanks 30yeartech*

Thanks for your input. I cleaned the tank.,filter and replaced lines. Then I cleaned the carb. Works fine. 

That is what I was going to do, but I wanted to see if ther was something else I should check.

Thanks again.

:thumbsup:


----------

